# Sugar-needs home 5 y/o female



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Would there be any forum members in the TN area that would like to adopt Sugar? See details below, SCMR is not able to take her, as are many other rescues, that are also full.

It sounds like Sugar is truly a typical "Spoiled Maltese"!! Please contact the person trying to help Sugar, info is below










*Sugar, this cute little Maltese has been displaced due to her owners 
entering a nursing home. Their daughter has tried taking the dog 
into her home but she has three dogs one of which is a 60 pound boxer 
puppy and Sugar is terrified of him. **She is house trained, fully 
vetted, heartworm negative, spayed, leashed trained and five years 
old. Sugar spent her entire life living with her elderly owners in 
an assistant living facililty. She has a biting issue that her 
owners ignored, so now she will bite when something is done to her 
that she does not like. Sugar is very loving and seems fine when 
adult friends come to visit. A single person that would take the 
time to learn which buttons not to push would make a great owner and 
in turn Sugar would make a great pet. I have fostered Sugar for two 
weeks and I was bit when I tried to comb her, wash her face, picked 
up a piece of ice on the floor near her (her previous owners always 
gave her ice to eat), and at night in bed if I rolled over and 
touched her. She doesn't seem food agressive because she has let me pick up her food bowl. **I am able to pick her up at anytime without a 
problem and she loves to sit in your lap, go for car rides, and take 
walks. Sugar also gets along fine with the two Maltese and one Shih 
Tzu in my home. The daughter of Sugar's owners is desperately trying 
to find a rescue group to take her. If you can help please respond 
via email or if you need additional info you may call me at 
865/388-8634.

Thanks for any help or support you can offer.
Sheila Sanderson
*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she reminds me of B&B in so many ways,:wub: B&B tried to bite a few times but with lots of love she has changed into a lover girl. So I do hope someone considers getting Sugar


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh poor Sugar. She looks so sweet and it's heartbreaking that there may be no place for her to go. I can't even imagine her plunged into a home with three dogs and a large boxer. For some reason Boxers are one dog Tyler seems to be afraid of...he's fine with the rest in our neighborhood. I hope she will find a home who will show her love and security and that her biting issues will end.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

We may have found a rescue that will take her, fingers crossed!
Debi


----------

